

Show HN: My side project to help you milk your Dropbox space to the last drop - cdt5058
http://crunchcow.com

======
slowmover
Looks interesting. Mind sharing how exactly my photos will be manipulated?

------
rooster8
Nice presentation. Any idea when it will be ready?

~~~
cdt5058
It's ready now, we're rolling it out to new users as we speak.

------
zzimbler
lol, click the cow..

